# Sac de transport pour Ibook 14"



## semac (10 Décembre 2003)

Je cherche un sac de transport pour mon Ibook 14".
J'ai remarqué les sac SCRUMPLER du genre de celui de foguenne, avec poche pour camescope ou appareil photo.
Je voudrai un esprit sac à dos ou bandoulière mais pas la malette noir des années 80 !
En ce qui concerne ou peut-on trouver les sacs SCRUMPLER ailleurs que sur leur site ou un peu plus que les 3 ou 4 modèles proposé par Apple.

Merci pour vos précieuses infos.


----------



## sapin (11 Décembre 2003)

salut, je crois que www.tucano.it fait des sacs, malettes et autres secondes peaux pour ibook. Va jeter un oeil


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrai un esprit sac à dos ou bandoulière mais pas la malette noir des années 80 !








 c'est justement un sac noir que je viens d'acheter pour récent iBook d'occase...


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

Merci Sapin, je sais pas si t'es commerco chez eux mais ils ont des super produits !!
Y'en a presque trop je ne sais plus quoi choisir !!


----------



## rezba (11 Décembre 2003)

jette aussi un coup d'oeil chez  Hedgren , c'est beau et très bien fait.


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

AAAaaarghhh ils sont superrrrrrrrbe !! je sais plus ou donné de la tête moiii !!!

mais merci ils sont superbes aussi


----------



## rezba (11 Décembre 2003)

ce n'est pas exactement ce que tu cherches, mais  Waterfield Design , c'est aussi très beau et très bien fait.

Avec ces trois là, tu as la crème des sacs. Mhmmm, regardes bien les prix, ça pourrait compter pour savoir où donner de la tête...


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

oui je connais se site, ils pas mal quand même, mais en dessous des deux autres sites ! mais merci


----------



## psyko (14 Décembre 2003)

www.marware.com
super pratique et différent de tout ce que l'on voit


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2003)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas exactement ce que tu cherches, mais  Waterfield Design , c'est aussi très beau et très bien fait.
> 
> Avec ces trois là, tu as la crème des sacs. Mhmmm, regardes bien les prix, ça pourrait compter pour savoir où donner de la tête...



Ce qui est surtout bien chez San Francisco Bags (Waterfield), c'est que c'est de la qualité. mon sleevecase qui as deux ans est encore nickel. Les coutures sont très bien faites et résistantes !!!

J'ai recommander d'autres produits chez aux pour moi et trois autres personnes tellement je suis satisfait.


----------

